# Stör = Bauchschmerz



## Blue Charon (18. Juli 2006)

Mein Sohn wollte mir Gutes tun :? und hat mir einen Stör geschenkt (ca.15 cm). (Und nun hat mein Sohn ein schlechtes Gewissen, da ich ich ihm sagte, das __ Störe nicht in Teiche gehören.. ("Aber der Verkäufer hat doch gesagt..."    )) Bisher hatte ich nur Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen im Teich. Normalerweise hätte ich mir nie einen Stör zugelegt, aber nun ist er seit 14 Tagen da. 

Da ich den Fisch nirgends aussetzen will um "fremde" Fische aus den natürlichen Gewässern rauszuhalten, werde ich ihn wohl erst einmal behalten müssen. Also habe ich Störfutter gekauft. Leider rührt der Stör das Futter in keinster Weise an. Wenn sich jedoch im Bachlauf oder am Filter reichlich Kriebelmückenlarven entwickelt haben und ich diese ins Flachwasser des Teichs schmeisse, holt er sich die abends mit Begeisterung.

Ich fürchte, das jegliche Insekten und Insektenlarven im Teich nun keine Chance mehr haben.

Wie kann ich den Stör an sein Futter gewöhnen. Hat dazu jemand eine Idee? (Oder sollte ich es mit Tubifex probieren?)


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

ich fürchte weniger um _"jegliche Insekten und Insektenlarven_"
sondern um den Stör   

ich hoffe* nicht *, 
dass sich "Problem" bald von allein lösen wird  

Ich denke:
__ Störe sind was für große Teiche 
mit 
Leuten die ganz ganz sicher im Umgang mit Fischen sind.

mfG


----------



## Blue Charon (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

@ Karsten: Da sagst Du mir nichts neues, aber deine Antwort hilft mir nicht recht weiter  (Nichts für ungut.. )

Gruß aus BS
Georg


----------



## Rambo (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Hallo,

bist du sicher das es ein Stör ist und kein __ Sterlet? Das letzter macht weder
den den Larven etwas noch macht er sonst was kaputt und ist ein recht
einfacher geselle im Teich.

Futter gibt es zwar spezielles für Sterlet aber die fressen in der Regel auch
kleiners normales Fischfutter das auf den Boden sinkt.

Evtl. hilft das weiter

Gr. Rambo


----------



## Blue Charon (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Hab mal eben nach Bildern gegoogelt und es ist wohl ein __ Sterlet (Dachte das sind alles __ Störe?)


----------



## Rambo (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Genau weis ich das leider nicht aber es ist wohl eine art nachzucht die 
kleiner ist und vorallem kein Caviar hat 
Sind aber sehr liebe Tiere habe auch einen.
Habe sogar gehört das es weisse __ Sterlet gibt.
Ich kann nur den Tipp geben ihn drin zu lassen wenn es nichts ausmacht
den bei mir hat er noch keinen schaden angerichtet und er sieht ja auch aus
wie ein Hai 

Gruss Rambo


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Hallo Georg

sowas geht immer !  (fast)

http://cgi.ebay.de/EXORI-Forelli-50...9QQihZ015QQcategoryZ65990QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gibts naürlich auch im Einzelhandel (Angelshop) 
kostet im Zoomarkt als Störfutter bestimmt das 10 fache  

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Blue Charon (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

@ Karsten hmm.. Sinkfutter habe ich ja bereits, aber das frisst bloß der Hund und nicht der Stör. Der "Stör"t sich überhaupt nicht daran :/  
Daher ja meine Frage ob man denen auch Tubifex oder etwas anderes geben kann.


----------



## bonsai (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Moin Georg,
erst einmal. Du hast einen Stör.
Der __ Sterlet, Acepenser ruthenus, gehört neben 14 anderen Arten mit weiteren lokalen Unterarten zu der Familie der Rüsselstöre (Acipenseridae).
Du hast Glück und hast die kleinste Störart erwischt.
Trotzdem halte ich auf Dauer deinen Teich für zu klein aber ein-zwei Jahre hast Du schon Zeit nach einer neuen Bleibe Ausschau zu halten.
Nun zum Futter:
Für gewöhnlich werden im Handel nur Tiere angeboten, die an Trockenfutter gewöhnt sind, solange sich der Nährstoffbedarf aber duch Kriebelmückenlarven oder anderes Kleingetier decken läßt, wird das Naturfutter bevorzugt.
Natürlich kannst du den kleinen Gesellen mit Tubifex füttern, als Flussfisch lebt er auch in seiner natürlichen Umgebung neben anderen auch von Tubifex.
Das wird auf dauer aber sicherlich zu kostspielig.
Die Verweigerung das trockenfutter anzunehmen ist sicherlich auch abhängig vom Hunger, Probiere also weiterhin die Gabe von Trockenfutter, Da das im Handel angebotene Störfutter meist eine Körnung von 3mm aufweist, kann es sein, das das etwas groß für den Kleinen ist. Versuche es doch einmal etwas zu zerkleinern.
Aber immer nur sehr geringe Mengen in den Teich werfen. Sobald das Futter einige Zeit im Teich liegt, nimmt es der Stör nicht mehr an - vermutlich weil die Duftstoffe dann verflüchtigt sind.
Also für Verzweiflung ist es noch viel zu früh - wenn der Stör mal ein paar Tge nicht zu sich nimmt, ist das auch nicht schlimm.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Blue Charon (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

 THX  Norbert


----------



## Blue Charon (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Stör = Bauchschmerz*

Mal was ganz anderes... 

Seid Ihr Euch eigentlich bewusst, das wir vor fast genau einem halben Jahr 50°C weniger hatten? (Zumindest war es in BS damals -15° und heute +35°)

Über sowas denkt man eigentlich gar nicht nach  (Muss wohl an der Hitze liegen, das ich es trotzdem gemacht habe...   )


Unsere armen Fischlis...


----------

